# package unit dolly



## adam (May 27, 2010)

Does any one know where I could find a dolly to be used to move package heat pumps?

I have 1 but cannot recall where it came from to save my life.


----------



## linebacker (Jun 18, 2009)

Are you moving it on the ground or on a flat roof?


----------



## adam (May 27, 2010)

ground


----------



## DuMass (Jul 7, 2009)

How large are the packaged units are you talking about? 
Some appliance dollies/trucks can hold up to 700 lbs, is that big enough?
I have one of the types that you can convert from vertical to horizontal with nice pneumatic tires.
It rolls over stone driveways and grass easily and also goes up and down stairs pretty nicely. There is no onboard strap, so I just use a couple of ratcheting nylon web straps to secure the load to it
I think it is the Milwaukee brand the sell at HD or something very similar. Not sure, but I think it is rated for like 500 lbs max.


----------



## wb2 (Sep 25, 2010)

Adam, Do a search on all Terrain Pallet Jack............
I've been looking for the same thing for change-outs.

What type of device do you have? Describe it or put up picture. Can you remove a package unit from a trailer by yourself with it?


----------



## HVAC Joe (Sep 24, 2010)

*I got mine here . . .*

FYI: I got mine here . . .
www.globalindustrial.com 
It sounds a lot like what DuMass uses, but I'm at home and can't remember the brand or model.
Anyway . . . check out their site.

_______________

Plumbing Boston is my life's work . . .
avoiding Jersey, where my wives lurk.


----------



## JSWANN (Sep 23, 2011)

*Roof dolly*

Look at the website www.pro-lift.com the best rooftop package unit transport ever.


----------



## mikenew (Oct 10, 2011)

*Where o where*

In Middle Tennesee we had one small manufacturer who ultimately closed up shop but he had made a two wheel, width adjustable to wide enough for the new 5 tons. We had purchased a couple over the life of the company (sometimes they mysteriously dissappear) but I had some plans duplicated by our largest steel fabricator and had some made pretty inexpensive too. Could probably post the plans if you like.


----------



## haleymcadams1 (Sep 5, 2011)

How bout this one:


----------



## mikenew (Oct 10, 2011)

*That's nice*

_That is a great dolly for small appliances but what the original post was about was moving large package unit across a customers yard or a rooftop. Depending on what part of the country you are in and whether or not you do commercial work you may not be familiar with packaged equipment. _


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2014)

*Plans*

Mike,

How can we get the plans?
We had one of these and it was very handy...however it fell off a trailer on a rural road, and we have not found it.

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## airconexpert (Mar 14, 2016)

It is important to first find out your needs and requirements for it. E.g. what is the appropriate weight you are need it and the size?


----------

